# S3 Interior Visual Mods



## ExpressTicket (May 13, 2015)

I am looking into getting an S3 soon, quite an upgrade from my 2010 Golf TDI. One TINY problem I have with the interior: RED

I'm not a big fan of red. I don't HATE it, but it just isn't my cup of tea. Now BLUE on the other hand.. mmmm. So I have a question for any of you who are experienced with the Audi aftermarket scene. Is there anyone who would be able to do something simple to describe, complex to do: make everything red -> blue. I mean everything. I plan on getting the titanium interior, so don't worry about the seats. HOWEVER, when I say everything that goes from the stitching on the steering wheel (which granted isn't red, but I think would look great in blue), all the way down to the window buttons having blue lighting, even the tach getting a "blueline" so to speak.

Like I said, I don't HATE red, so if this isn't possible it wont deter me from getting the S3, but if anyone knows of a way for me to get this done, I would be extremely grateful.


----------



## TheMethLab (Jul 6, 2015)

Not exactly sure what you have in mind but I have a great interior shop. They did some custom mats on my S3 and redid the entire interior on my GT3.


----------



## TheMethLab (Jul 6, 2015)

Also, having done lots of interior mods on cars, I can tell you changing light colors and gauge clusters will be VERY expensive. The gauges would have to be custom done and then the entire assembly needs to be removed and be properly calibrated. No easy task.


----------



## TripE46 (Feb 23, 2013)

TheMethLab said:


> Also, having done lots of interior mods on cars, I can tell you changing light colors and gauge clusters will be VERY expensive. The gauges would have to be custom done and then the entire assembly needs to be removed and be properly calibrated. No easy task.


Hey Man, I love the color of your S3! The GT3 and Wrangler are sweet too. Who is your interior guy? The work looks fantastic! I've got an E46 M3 who's seat bolsters need a little love/stitching.


----------



## TheMethLab (Jul 6, 2015)

TripE46 said:


> Hey Man, I love the color of your S3! The GT3 and Wrangler are sweet too. Who is your interior guy? The work looks fantastic! I've got an E46 M3 who's seat bolsters need a little love/stitching.


Thanks! Coach Trim in Danbury, CT are amazing. Tell them Chris with the S3 and GT3 sent you. They are amazing.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

We put some Lloyd's mats in ours
http://www.moddedeuros.com/products/lloyds-rubbertite-floor-mats-4-piece-15-audi-a3-s3


As well as run a P3 digital vented gauge which also adds a nice touch to the interior
http://www.moddedeuros.com/products/p3-cars-vidi-8v-a3-s3


----------



## ExpressTicket (May 13, 2015)

TheMethLab said:


> Also, having done lots of interior mods on cars, I can tell you changing light colors and gauge clusters will be VERY expensive. The gauges would have to be custom done and then the entire assembly needs to be removed and be properly calibrated. No easy task.


I love the look of the S3. That was actually exactly what I had in mind (except blue of course). I have a couple of questions for you.

1.) If you don't mind me asking, what was the approximate cost of the interior work that you had done.

2.) After seeing yours, the light/gauge changes may not be necessary, but if you have a rough estimate of how much that would cost as well I would appreciate it.

Thank you for the feedback so far, it has been very helpful!


----------

